# Please help, my Chihuahua is dying, 0 White blood cells



## concerned owner (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a 5 year old female Deer chihuahua, she is about 12 pounds and is currently very ill at my local Doggy ER. She is up to date on all her vaccinations, Her signs and symtoms are


Increased liver production/enzymes
ZERO white blood cells
constant 105 temp
Lack of appetite
General Malaise
Spurratic coughing/noise like she is clearing her throat (5-20 minuts)


Got the above information from blood work, at the moment the Vet has no idea what could be causing this as she has literally ZERO white blood cells, if it was an infection she said it would be elevated, not zero. On monday there going to extract bone marrow to test for lukemia but the doctor doesnt think that it is that, and is pretty much stumped.

If anyone has anything similar happen(ing) to them, please let me know so i can forward the information to my vet, as i fear my puppy wont make it through the weekend

Thank you very much!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Did you try doing an internet search for the causes of low white blood counts in dogs? Maybe that would give you and you vet some ideas.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry I have no idea. I will try to study internet also and help. Please keep us posted. I will pray.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have no idea, but I am praying for her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I found this:

Low white blood cells counts can indicate viral infections, bone marrow abnormalities or overwhelming infections and sepsis (blood poisoning). In this situation, the white blood cells are concentrated in the area of infection and are not circulating in the blood, resulting in a low count.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not know but am so sorry. I will keep her-and you-in my prayers. PLEASE update us if you are able.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been studying to internet with the symptoms you gave(I saw your request on another site also--hope they can help). I also looked at leptospirosis as another man suggested--don't know if that's it, but have the vet check it out. I read on a website that low white cell count (and I quote) can indicate viral infections, bone marrow abnormalities, or overwhelming infections and sepsis/blood poisoning (I also read it is a possible sign of drug/chemical poisoning). In this situation, the white blood cells are concentrating in the area of infection and are not circulating in the blood, resulting in a low count. Your dog must have a serious situation to cause it to be zero and maybe you would know if your situation would pinpoint anything that fits in a catagory to tell the vet. Also I found a website that would help you to read your dog's bloodwork and would explain the liver enzymes function--it's Conneaut Lake Veterinary Hospital - Meadville, PA. I hope this helps.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so very sad your little one is critically ill. I pray your vet will be able to identify the underlying issue in order to begin an appropiate treatment. Meanwhile, as a serving Christian, I will be lifting your baby up in healing prayers. Sometimes, all we are able to do is give them over to God for healing. Please update us as you are able. Having lost 3 furbabies in 2011, the emotional pain you are suffering is quite raw for me and I know it is not easy to talk about these things when the outcome is not what you desire. Regardless, both of you will remain in my thoughts and my prayers. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

My Moms dog had a zero but she did have cancer. I pray that it is somethign else that can be treated easily.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

any update ???


----------



## concerned owner (Jan 21, 2012)

That was actually me in that other forum with the lepto question and the same symptoms. Believe it was a GR forum.

As of now they had us take her home, she seemed like she was doing better with the IV anti biotics, her fever was back to normal, but as soon as she got home her fever went back up and well have to take her back in in the morning. Hopefully she pulls through and they figure out what is wrong so i can relay the information for anyone else who has this problem.

and again, her white blood cells weren't low, they were absolutely 0, at 2 different vet's offices, which is what my main concerns were about and why both vet's are stumped.

Thanks again for the responses and prayers everyone, means alot


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm glad she is doing a little better. I am hoping she makes a quick and full recovery.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would not have taken this dog home. I would keep her on IV until she is stablized for at least 24 hours. I am praying for this little baby!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Important info as possible cause:

Low White Blood Cell Count in Dogs | petMD


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi went through 10 months of the same stuff your chi is going through. They drew blood several times and didn't seem to know what was going on. I noticed the last time they drew blood that the blood was very dark dark red almost black-looking. I asked if this was normal & they never answered me. All week long she would seem to be getting better but by Friday her temperature would rise and she'd start panting and acting real sick. AFter 10 months of this, I told them to do what it takes, xray, ultrasound, what ever it takes to find out--I can't do this any more and watch this dog suffer. AFter the ultrasound they found an orange-size tumor on her spleen. I allowed them to remove the tumor (I don't know why as she had no more white blood cells left and she was completely drained). This chi had the surgery that morning but held off til I could get there to say good-bye. I am so sorry you are going through this and I'm sitting here relieving this tragedy again. Please keep us informed as I know you have many prayers coming your way for your little one.


----------



## concerned owner (Jan 21, 2012)

Another update, took her home last night and she now has diarreah as well and the fever returned again.

were taking her to another vet as ours still has no idea what is wrong. She does have a little lump on her side thats been there for about 6 months, the new vet thinks it might have been an old tick bite, and she has some kind of tick borne disease that is just now manifesting, possibly lyme disease.

ill keep you all posted


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for the update. Also, are there any veterary colleges in your area? I know where I live if there is a pet that no one can figure out what is wrong with them, a vet or maybe the owner (I'm not sure how it works because I've never had to do it) consults Auburn University. I also am not sure of the cost for that, but I am just giving ideas as I think of them.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi yikes youve got to be a nervous weark so sorry hopefully youll recieve some answers soon and i hope its good news


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh I'm just so sorry... I hope they find out what's going wrong! Good luck and I'll be thinking about you and your little puppy. *hugs*


----------

